# Strainer body removal



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I need to replace three drains in a commercial kitchen. First one went fine. I used my larger channellocks to unscrew the strainer body from the rest of the assembly below the sink. Unable to get the other two undone, though.

What tool am I missing that will fit into the grooves so I can unscrew this? Do they make something specific for this task or do I need to use something like an adjustable lock nut wrench?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> I need to replace three drains in a commercial kitchen. First one went fine. I used my larger channellocks to unscrew the strainer body from the rest of the assembly below the sink. Unable to get the other two undone, though.
> 
> What tool am I missing that will fit into the grooves so I can unscrew this? Do they make something specific for this task or do I need to use something like an adjustable lock nut wrench?


Does it unscrew from the bottom?

Edit : not that I'm a plumber


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Strainer nut wrench and a basket wrench. (I think those are the official names. I own them, but not sure about the nomenclature.)

One goes into the basket strainer and holds it still.

One is a large ring with a handle that fits the strainer nut on the underside.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

One of these.

http://images.meredith.com/diy/images/2009/02/p_SCP_167_08.jpg

This is better. This is what I use.

http://www.faucetdirect.com/ridgid-...!21160010363&gclid=CN6L3uD-xrYCFWbhQgodl0QAnQ

And one of these.

http://www.google.com/search?q=stra...%2F383690-installing-sink-flange.html;450;299


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, I have no clue how to get a picture off the interweb thingy, and put it onto contractortalk.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not a plumber either so hopefully someone truly qualified will be along shortly.

Until then, a google search brought up these. One of which is available at Lowes. Looks like it might work.

I usually use needle nose pliers above and channel locks below for strainers like this. 

If you have long gorilla arms you could hold the top and turn the bottom alone, but I found it easier with a helper.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Doctor Handyman said:


> hopefully someone truly qualified will be along shortly.


I hooked up a supply line under a sink once.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

What is that brown thing in the drain? Is it completely clogged up?


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

A.T.C. said:


> I hooked up a supply line under a sink once.


Sorry ATC, that was not meant as a dig at you. We posted at the same time and I did not refresh.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Doctor Handyman said:


> Sorry ATC, that was not meant as a dig at you. We posted at the same time and I did not refresh.


No, I didn't take it like that. I was trying to be funny and self-effacing, but it being late and all, it prolly didn't come out like I planned. My apologies. :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

They make a tool for lever operated drains, I'll sell you mine for the right price.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, got 'er figgered out yet? :whistling


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

It can unscrew from the bottom, but you have to be able to hold the strainer body securely from above and I haven't been able to do that with the tools I've used so far.



A.T.C. said:


> What is that brown thing in the drain? Is it completely clogged up?


The brown thing is a stopper which is attached to a lever. The drain wrenches you were linking to are for residential drains, this thing goes to a 2" drain. I should have put something in the picture for some scale.



KillerToiletSpider said:


> They make a tool for lever operated drains, I'll sell you mine for the right price.


Normally I would, but I want to get back over there ASAP and get it done. Know the name of the tool?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like this might be what I'm looking for:
http://www.zesco.com/Franklin-142-1...stalling-Lever-and-Twist-Drains-pz262D007.htm

Now I gotta find a way to get one before Wednesday.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

aptpupil said:


> Looks like this might be what I'm looking for:
> http://www.zesco.com/Franklin-142-1113-Flange-Tool-for-Installing-Lever-and-Twist-Drains-pz262D007.htm
> 
> Now I gotta find a way to get one before Wednesday.


FYI, that one states it works for 3 and 3 1/2".
Since it is $50 and you need it by Wednesday, I would just make one.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Doctor Handyman said:


> FYI, that one states it works for 3 and 3 1/2".
> Since it is $50 and you need it by Wednesday, I would just make one.


Yeah, I found another one online for $32 once I knew what it was called, but it wouldn't get here on time anyway. I'm going to look for one locally and then make it if I can't find it for a reasonable price.
Thanks guys.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A.T.C. said:


> What is that brown thing in the drain? Is it completely clogged up?


That's a brass stopper that is operated with a lever.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> The brown thing is a stopper which is attached to a lever. The drain wrenches you were linking to are for residential drains, this thing goes to a 2" drain. I should have put something in the picture for some scale.





KillerToiletSpider said:


> That's a brass stopper that is operated with a lever.


And that is the problem with looking at pictures on a 9" netbook, late at night. :laughing:

Sorry for the mis-information.


----------

